# ECF Game 1: Heat @ Pacers (5/18 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After a bumpy Pacers playoff ride, we've reached what 99% of the people thought would be the Eastern conference finals all season long. 

No homecourt for the Heat in the ECF since the Bulls series in 2011. 

Already put UD back in the starting lineup. Seems like a given.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

```
Game 1: May 18 -- Miami at Indiana, 3:30 p.m. (ABC)
Game 2: May 20 -- Miami at Indiana, 8:30 p.m. (ESPN)
Game 3: May 24 -- Indiana at Miami, 8:30 p.m. (ESPN)
Game 4: May 26 -- Indiana at Miami, 8:30 p.m. (ESPN)
Game 5*: May 28 -- Miami at Indiana, 8:30 p.m. (ESPN)
Game 6*: May 30 -- Indiana at Miami, 8:30 p.m. (ESPN)
Game 7*: June 1 -- Miami at Indiana, 8:30 p.m. (ESPN)
```
Wow, big break between game 2 and 3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good luck. May the better team win. We haven't been rebounding well, which really worries me since it's always been out big advantage on you guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding wont be an issue for you all in this series. Hell, the Nets were the 2nd worst rebounding team in the league and killed us on the glass a couple of times.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should be very interesting. Gotta go to UD in the starting lineup I think


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Here we go. Time for the big boys to play!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm unsure as to what to expect. Sure, Indy has been very, very shaky all post-season, but this was their goal; to get here, against us, as the higher seed. Does it wake them up? We have to see.

We have to take advantage of how poorly they've been at home, and we have to take Gm 1 or 2 (or both!)

I'm expecting yet another chippy, knock down-drag out series with these guys.

Miami in 6.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

When it comes to the Pacers I am never worried, I actually think this will be easier than the Brooklyn series.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is it tip-off time yet?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo sticking with Battier starting. Guess they find it more important to have Hibbert guarding all the way out to the 3 pt line. Just cant have Bosh getting in foul trouble on the other end. Then there's the rebounding issues.

Oden and Hamilton are inactive.

No Evan Turner for the Pacers. He's out with strep throat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy basketball by the Heat. Already 3 or 4 careless turnovers.

Leaks on D everywhere as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers on fire from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal and alley-oop pass by Mario to Lebron

Pacers on fire on offense and are 5-6 from 3. Lucky to only be down 5 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-24 after 1

Pacers with their best offensive quarter in weeks. Heat played really sloppy in that 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers hitting a ton of J to start this game. Gotta expect at some point they'll cool off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers playing their best offensive half in months. This D that Spo has tried out for the 1st half has not worked. HE tried to switch things up by putting Lebron on West and Bosh on Hibbert. West has destroyed us in side and Bosh is struggling on offense, which could be a testament to having to guard Hibbert on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-45 at the half

Best offensive quarter for the Pacers all playoffs long. Worst defensive quarter for the Heat all playoffs long. 

Lance, Hill and Watson have scored 30 points. Bosh, Mario and Cole have scored 7 points. Difference in the game right here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat on the verge of being blown out. Cant get stops without fouling and cannot hit the outside shots needed to open up the paint.

Gotta find a way to get this under ten by the start of the 4th.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We finally make a three. 4-15 now while Pacers are 7-11.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Foul after foul after foul after foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Allowing too much easy stuff for them. Rotations just not locked in.

Spo got too cute starting with Battier. I mean, wtf?

Bosh needs to be better than this. 0-4 from 3. LeBron hasn't had a great half, but he and Wade are playing just about good enough. Need better D and a 3rd player to make some contributions on O.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

83-70 after 3

Got down as much as 19 in the quarter. Have to cut down the fouls. Pacers were shooting free throws with nearly 9 minutes to go in the quarter. Heat had cut it down to 13 previously, only to have the Pacers go to the line 3 times and extend the lead to 19 without hitting a FG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Allowing too much easy stuff for them. Rotations just not locked in.
> 
> Spo got too cute starting with Battier. I mean, wtf?


Not only starting Battier, but changing up to a D that we hadnt ever played. Battier on George, Lebron on West and Bosh on Hibbert. There were holes everywhere on D because of the confusion of not understanding what to do. It got the Pacers in a groove early and they havent gotten out of it yet.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Some bad plays by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back down to 11. This feels like the Heat's last chance tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Should probably be a 2-3 possession game, but we keep shitting away opportunities.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Last chance coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like Marc Jackson just said, the Pacers are all in a great rhythm because of the awful defensive start by the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's game. 

Heat have allowed a team that struggles to score 95 points in a game, to hit 100 with 5 minutes to go in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is being decided behind the 3point line. We've been terrible, they've been exceptional.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> This game is being decided behind the 3point line. We've been terrible, they've been exceptional.


Yeah, they have hit twice as many but 2,5 times more effective.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has been awful on both ends today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Pacers had been averaged 91.4 PPG in the playoffs. They have 105 right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 107-96

Gotta give Spo a big fat F on his performance today. Tried to experiment with a D that the team had never used and it lead to confusion and a bunch of open shots for the Pacers. Pacers hit them and played with a confidence they hadnt had in months on offense. 

Bosh was awful on both ends of the floor. again, Spo decided to have him defend Hibbert and it affected him offensively as he had no legs on his shots.

Pacers PG's- 26 points 
Heat PG's - 6 points

37 free throws for the Pacers to just 15 for the Heat.

Last time Heat were on the road in the ECF was in Chicago 2011. In game 1 they were blown out by 21. Came back to win game 2 by 10. Hopefully the same can repeat itself here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really thought we'd come out strong and win this game. Disappointing, but we've seen a couple of series start this way and wind up a backdoor sweep. 

Combination of outlier shooting by Indiana and unusually mindless D by the Heat, as well as terrible 3point shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well that sucked


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Really thought we'd come out strong and win this game. Disappointing, but we've seen a couple of series start this way and wind up a backdoor sweep.
> 
> Combination of outlier shooting by Indiana and unusually mindless D by the Heat, as well as terrible 3point shooting.


It doesn't help that the refs were crap.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

39 FTs is absurd, but I don't recall seeing many egregious calls go against us. This one's more on the Heat's crap D.

I also thought this reminded me a little of G1 in CHI. We also lost our previous road game 1 against OKC in the Finals, although we looked a little better in that game.

Agree about Spo. No idea why he decided to get cute with the lineup/matchups. Bosh on Hibbert, LeBron on West, and Battier on George puts us at a defensive disadvantage at every front court position. Fully expected Bosh on West (West was 1-6 on him this regular season, and Chris can use his length to contest when West gets low post position), LeBron on George, and UD on Hibbert. I'm sure we'll see that Tuesday, but it sucks we gave them this much confidence.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468155461431091200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468155605082189824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468156989852618752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468156048327471104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468162208413671424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468163221363253248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468166746684145664


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468155828277506048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468156507109228544
So Oden is not an alternative for some matches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise. Just need to start UD and go from there.


----------

